# Killington Closing Day 5/2/09



## Zand (May 2, 2009)

*Date(s) Skied: * Saturday 5/2/09

*Resort or Ski Area: * Killington, VT

*Conditions: * Spring, Cloudy and 40s around 11, sunny and near 60 by closing

*Trip Report: *

Very fun closing day at Killington. Left home around 8:45 and was on the Superstar lift by 11:45. Trails were down to Superstar, Upper Skylark, and Bittersweet. Good crowd by the end of the day with a short line at the quad. 

Superstar: Tons of fun. Headwall was thin with big bumps. Middle was flat early then developed push bumps with a few lines as the day went on. The bottom pitch was all bumps, really good bumps at that. Just a blast to hit, most of it will last another couple weeks if you hike.

Upper Skylark: Some bumps, a real thin area, and not nearly as good as Superstar.

Bittersweet: A bit flatter, but some of the thinner and steeper areas developed bumps. Lots of beginners too which bottled things up at times.

Took my last ride up around 3:57 and stood at the top of the headwall and watched the last chair come up. The hundreds of people gathered at the top cheered, sprayed champaign and silly string, and then slowly people started going down. Fun end to an excellent day with great weather. Fun way to end the season with my first ever day in May. If you didn't go because you were afraid of it being bumpless, you missed out on a beautiful Superstar.

Time for hopefully my shortest offseason ever. Holding some hope to ski on Halloween next year and get my first October day ever. I'm hoping my first day out will be whoever opens first. Until then, time to look back on a great season and try to enjoy summer.


----------



## MrMagic (May 2, 2009)

a great report as always zand, it sure was a great day to wind up the ski season


----------



## andyzee (May 2, 2009)

Twas truly a fun day, Superstar softened up so quick and the bumps grew so rapidly, that each run seemed like a different trail.


----------



## Zand (May 2, 2009)

^ Definitely. I wasn't really getting into it early, but it got spectacular in the afternoon. Once 3:00 rolled around, I really started pushing myself for the last hurrah and it really wore me out. The bumps from tower 6 to the bottom were unreal at the end of the day. Can't believe they actually groomed it last night.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 3, 2009)

You had me at Silly String...awesome that you made it out for closing day at the Beast of the East..I'm guessing this will be the last Killington thread until Fall..


----------



## 180 (May 3, 2009)

Ditto what Zand said.  Great closing day.  Superstar was almost prime, but the upper headwall wasn't quite there. The middle was better than usual and the  bottom was unbelieveable.  Meatsheads were all dressed in pink and they filmed all day.  Spencer got in the action and they gave him a nick-name, "canonball".  Hooked up with Mondeo for a few runs, but I never got to have a ski off with HS .  I have to say that the one benefit of closing on Saturday was the huge party that was at the summit and the base.

pics and a video.

http://picasaweb.google.com/huntermt2/KillingtonClosingDay5209?authkey=Gv1sRgCLjz8Iz-_eHwfA#


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 3, 2009)

Nice....Pics look good!! I was there on friday and lower superstar was the only thing soft...I should have gone Sat.


----------



## mondeo (May 3, 2009)

good day until my last run, when I downhill04'd my binding and completely messed up my hand. disappointing end to the lift-served season for me, but these things happen

typing with one hand sucks


----------



## mondeo (May 8, 2009)

mondeo said:


> completely messed up my hand.


Update: broken thumb and carpal.


----------



## Rambo (May 8, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Update: broken thumb and carpal.


Your not the only one. I wiped out back the end of March and dislocated and fractured the base of my thumb. Required surgery to get dislocation back in place and a temporary steel pin to hold it in place untill it fully healed in 6 weeks.


----------



## jaywbigred (May 9, 2009)

180 said:


> Ditto what Zand said.  Great closing day.  Superstar was almost prime, but the upper headwall wasn't quite there. The middle was better than usual and the  bottom was unbelieveable.  Meatsheads were all dressed in pink and they filmed all day.  Spencer got in the action and they gave him a nick-name, "canonball".  Hooked up with Mondeo for a few runs, but I never got to have a ski off with HS .  I have to say that the one benefit of closing on Saturday was the huge party that was at the summit and the base.
> 
> pics and a video.
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/huntermt2/KillingtonClosingDay5209?authkey=Gv1sRgCLjz8Iz-_eHwfA#



Loving the Cornell sweatshirt!!!


----------



## mondeo (May 9, 2009)

jaywbigred said:


> Loving the Cornell sweatshirt!!!


Better dead than red!

*Verse 1:*
_High Above Cayuga's Waters/There's an awful smell/
Some say its Cayuga's Waters; I say it's Cornell_

*Chorus:*
_Flush the toilets,
Flush the toilets,
Flush them all to hell!
Twenty-thousand SOBs
Call themselves Cornell._

*Verse 2:*
_Oh, the odor. Oh, the odor. Oh, that awful smell
Before I'd go to Cornell; I'd rather go to hell._

*Verse 3:*
_High above Cayuga's waters /Some poor bastard fell / 
Finals make me think of Gorges / jump for joy Cornell_

*Verse 4:*
_Far above Cayuga's waters/ Stand the gates of hell.
There five thousand sons of Belial/ Call themselves Cornell._


----------



## 180 (May 11, 2009)

You have something against the Big Red?


----------



## mondeo (May 11, 2009)




----------



## Puck it (May 13, 2009)

mondeo said:


>


 
Clarkson Grad too!


----------

